# missing proxy settings



## Johnny2Bad (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently installed FreeBSD AMD64 8.2 on a Dell box with Gnome 2.32.1 running. When I installed Transmission 2.22 I was surprised to find that it no longer has an independent proxy server configuration section; instead it redirects you to Gnome's proxy configuration.

I would prefer a bittorrent client that has its own proxy section over having to fool around with Gnome's settings everytime I need to download a torrent anonymously. Has anybody got any suggestions?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------

